# Swedish: ordering hamburger at McDonald's



## Talarðu íslensku?

When I go to McDonald's I would like to order hamburger in Swedish. What is the best Swedish phrase I can use?

Are "Kan jag få..." "Jag vill få..." "Jag vill ha..." the right Swedish in this situation?

And what is the word for take-away? As opposed to eating at a restaurant? "Jag vill ha hamburgare med mig"


----------



## Delfinen

Talarðu íslensku? said:


> Are "Kan jag få..." "Jag vill få..." "Jag vill ha..." the right Swedish in this situation?
> 
> And what is the word for take-away? As opposed to eating at a restaurant? "Jag vill ha hamburgare med mig"


Här skulle jag säga: Jag vill ha en X att ta med.


----------



## Åvävvla

"Jag vill ha" låter lite för familjärt i mina öron. Förlänger man meningen lite grand så låter det artigare: "Jag skulle vilja ha en xxx att ta med." Det är iaf min åsikt.


----------



## hanne

This is interesting. "Jeg vil have ..." would be plain rude in Danish - valid options would be "Jeg vil gerne have ...", "Jeg ville gerne have ...", "Jeg vil gerne bede om ...".
Or simply "En hamburger", or "En hamburger, tak" (with a tone of voice that has "please" and a smile in it, otherwise it gets too commanding, just like the "Jeg vil have ..." variant does).


----------



## Tjahzi

I find the entire issue somewhat hypothetic. The clerk will ask you first, so all you have to do is to say what you want, a phrase that's usually not even translatable...


----------



## Talarðu íslensku?

For a non-native speaker, a simple task like "saying what I want" is a difficult thing without knowing proper language.


----------



## kilton

Question: Is "Jag vill gärna ha..." no good? That's what Rosetta Stone taught me. 

I also note that it has 3x as many Google hits as "Jag skulle vilja ha..."


----------



## hanne

kilton said:


> Question: Is "Jag vill gärna ha..." no good? That's what Rosetta Stone taught me.


Sure, it's just a variation of "Jag vill ha ...".



kilton said:


> I also note that it has 3x as many Google hits as "Jag skulle vilja ha..."


The google hits aren't limited to people who are shopping, so I'd say it's pretty useless in this particular case .




Tjahzi said:


> I find the entire issue somewhat hypothetic. The clerk will ask you first, so all you have to do is to say what you want, a phrase that's usually not even translatable...


You mean you've never gone into a shop, and opened with an "I'd like to have ..."? Unless it's very busy, I regularly use the full phrase, either as a reply to the clerk's question, or because s/he doesn't ask.


----------



## kilton

hanne said:


> Sure, it's just a variation of "Jag vill ha ...".



Thanks. I interpreted it as a more polite variation, like the difference between "I want" and "I would like". Is this accurate?


----------



## Delfinen

You are right about "Jag skulle vilja ha" being a more polite way to put it, but unfortunatley that's not common at McDonalds... You hear "Jag tar en.." or "Jag vill ha en ..." mostly. But of course you can always say "tack" - that's still not "out of fashion" so please do!


----------



## Tjahzi

@hanne: My reply was exclusively in reference to ordering at McDonald's, and as such, it still stands. 

Speaking of shopping in general, which is interesting, although not mentioned by the topic starter, I would say the following.
When I go shopping, this is how I normally initiate conversation:
If I want help in, let's say, a clothing store, I walk straight towards a shopping clerk (who tend to roam the boutique, preforming various duties or just looking for customers to assist) and when a few meters away from them (close enough for them to automatically realize I'm talking to them) I say "_Ursäkta, var har ni/var finns X_?" if there is something I can't find or maybe "_Ursäkta, kan ni hjälpa mig med X?" _if I have some other query. 
When doing shopping "over desk" (which is quite unusual, in fact, I can only think of tobacco/candy stores when trying to recall such a situation), I usually say "_En X tack_" or when paying over desk (like in a clothing store), I'd say "_De(n/t) här, tack_" (where "tack" is optional) and that's usually the entire conversation.

This is a basically my "shopping phrases". Although I might have overseen something, I don't really see how I would ever start a conversation with "_Jag skulle gära vilja ha_". That said, provide more contexts and I will gladly answer, so far I've just covered McDonald's and clothing stores...


----------

